# CBD extraction/FRACTIONATING THE PHYTOCANNABINOIDS BY THEIR VAPORIZATION POINTS



## 7greeneyes

*Found this for Rose, in case she was interested, (and anyone else) too...*


h*MP*p://cannabisinternational.org/info/Fractionating-Cannabinoids.pdf




ACCESSING 0.5 to 2.0 GRAMS CBD

FRACTIONATING THE PHYTOCANNABINOIDS BY THEIR VAPORIZATION POINTS

Patients can use heat to fractionate or separate the active ingredients in cannabis by their vaporization or boiling points. In particular for those patients that need relief from pain, inflammation, muscle spasm and or anxiety during the daytime CBD or Cannabidiol is a non-psychoactive cannabinoid that once separated from THC. CBD is a uniquely potent antioxidant that can cross the blood-brain barrier in addition to CBD&#8217;s ability to reduce anxiety, pain and inflammation outside the CNS (Central Nervous System). Interestingly, CBD is claimed in United States Patent 6,630,507, which notably has been assigned to the United States of America Dept of Health and Human Services. In particular note the definitions of Oxidative Associated Diseases for which CBD is ideally suited. Once convinced of the utility of this non-psychoactive phyto-cannabinoid, the challenge is how to extract it from cannabis. Of the strains in this county Northern Lights has the highest CBD concentration at 1.0%. Since a pound of cannabis weighs 454 grams, there is 4.5 grams of CBD available. Another strain, White Russian has 2.0% CBD. White Russian is reportedly sensitive to mold but if compatible with your environment, it would be a 100% improvement in CBD concentration. While some might raise their eyebrows at the low amount of CBD present per pound of cannabis, it is important to know that there is 10 to 100 times more CBD per pound of cannabis than Vit C per pound of fresh oranges, for oranges 3 months old it would require 20 to 200 times as much raw material to produce an equivalent 500 mg daily dose. 

An article in The Journal of Autoimmunity showed that at particular mouse strain that develops diabetes 86% of the time and is the animal model on which oral and injectable anti-diabetic medications are tested, when given 5 mg/kg body weight per day, 60% DID NOT GO ON TO DEVELOP DIABETES. This would have to be the greatest demonstration of an &#8216;ounce&#8217; of prevention is worth a pound of cure. There was poster presented at the International Cannabinoid Research Society meeting this last summer that used a dose of 10 mg/ kg which would be equivalent to 1,000 mg / day for 190 pound patient. 

Specifically, since Delta 9 THC vaporizes at 157 degrees centigrade and CBD vaporizes at 188 degrees centigrade, this difference can be used to separate these components. Given the predominance of THC (94% of all cannabinoids present) it is necessary to lower the THC content before collecting the CBD or the level of intoxication is so prohibitive as to prevent access to an adequate amount of CBD. The most efficient approach is to use a variable temperature heat gun. This can be calibrated the heat gun to 166 degree centigrade with the Fluke Digital Thermometer available in the waiting room. At this temperature THC is converted into a vapor and removed. Now you have pre-heated low THC cannabis which can be placed in a collection vaporizer such as a Volcano set at the 6 position or if you have a digital at 190 degrees centigrade to convert CBD from a liquid to a vapor. If there is too much residual THC effect you can raise the preheat temperature to 176 degrees centigrade because a few strains do have some Delta 8 THC, which vaporizes at 175 degrees compared to Delta 9, which vaporizes at 157 degrees centigrade. Please note that I carry a Fluke digital thermometer with which you can calibrate your variable temperature heat gun.

Alternatively the high CBD cannabis created by stripping out the THC can be used by any means if you do have access to a collecting vaporizer. The amount of THC removed is a function of how finely the cannabis was ground to increase the surface area and how long it is heated. It requires a shift in thinking in that there can be powerful medical benefits without the familiar THC effect, for many older patients this can be comforting information. Once again to develop an appreciation for the breadth of medical utility attributed to CBD please review the patent currently held by the United States a copy of which is available at www . LeavesOf Grass.info.


----------



## 7greeneyes

&#916;-9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC)
Boiling point:157*C / 314.6 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Euphoriant, Analgesic, Antiinflammatory, Antioxidant, Antiemetic

cannabidiol (CBD)
Boiling point: 160-180*C / 320-356 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Anxiolytic, Analgesic, Antipsychotic, Antiinflammatory, Antioxidant, Antispasmodic

Cannabinol (CBN)
Boiling point: 185*C / 365 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Oxidation, breakdown, product, Sedative, Antibiotic

cannabichromene (CBC)
Boiling point: 220*C / 428 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Antiinflammatory, Antibiotic, Antifungal

&#916;-8-tetrahydrocannabinol (&#916;-8-THC)
Boiling point: 175-178*C / 347-352.4 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Resembles &#916;-9-THC, Less psychoactive, More stable Antiemetic

tetrahydrocannabivarin (THCV)
Boiling point: < 220*C / <428 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Analgesic, Euphoriant



Terpenoid essential oils, their boiling points, and properties

&#946;-myrcene
Boiling point: 166-168*C / 330.8-334.4 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Analgesic. Antiinflammatory, Antibiotic, Antimutagenic

&#946;-caryophyllene
Boiling point: 119*C / 246.2 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Antiinflammatory, Cytoprotective (gastric mucosa), Antimalarial

d-limonene
Boiling point: 177*C / 350.6 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Cannabinoid agonist?, Immune potentiator, Antidepressant, Antimutagenic

linalool
Boiling point: 198*C / 388.4 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Sedative, Antidepressant, Anxiolytic, Immune potentiator

pulegone
Boiling point: 224*C / 435.2 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Memory booster?, AChE inhibitor, Sedative, Antipyretic

1,8-cineole (eucalyptol)
Boiling point: 176*C / 348.8 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: AChE inhibitor, Increases cerebral, blood flow, Stimulant, Antibiotic, Antiviral, Antiinflammatory, Antinociceptive

&#945;-pinene
Boiling point: 156*C / 312.8 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Antiinflammatory, Bronchodilator, Stimulant, Antibiotic, Antineoplastic, AChE inhibitor

&#945;-terpineol
Boiling point: 217-218*C / 422.6-424.4 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Sedative, Antibiotic, AChE inhibitor, Antioxidant, Antimalarial

terpineol-4-ol
Boiling point: 209*C / 408.2 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: AChE inhibitor. Antibiotic

p-cymene
Boiling point: 177*C / 350.6 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Antibiotic, Anticandidal, AChE inhibitor

borneol
Boiling point: 210*C / 410 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Antibiotic, &#916;-3-carene 0.004% 168 Antiinflammatory

&#916;-3-carene
Boiling point: 168*C / 334.4 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Antiinflammatory



Flavonoid and phytosterol components, their boiling points, and properties

apigenin
Boiling point: 178*C / 352.4 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Anxiolytic, Antiinflammatory, Estrogenic

quercetin
Boiling point: 250*C / 482 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Antioxidant, Antimutagenic, Antiviral, Antineoplastic

cannflavin A
Boiling point: 182*C / 359.6 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: COX inhibitor, LO inhibitor

&#946;-sitosterol
Boiling point: 134*C / 273.2 degree Fahrenheit
Properties: Antiinflammatory, 5-&#945;-reductase, inhibitor


----------



## Rosebud

WOW WOW WOW...now i need to read it again and see if i can understand it better..thank you so much!


----------



## Rosebud

I heard a doctor say that in ten years we would all be taking cbd capsules.  And the US gov has the patent... great...:~(


----------



## 7greeneyes

yup, heard the same thing. 

How wrong is that? They've known about it this whole time and have kept it under lock and key so to speak.

And here I thought that was just hippy rhetoric.


----------



## Rosebud

I did too, exactly hippy rhetoric.   Maybe i better start considering conspiracy theory.


----------



## ArtVandolay

OUCH I HAVE A HEADACHE WE NEED A SPECIAL FORUM FOR POSTs WITH WORDS LONGER THAN 7 CHARACTERS AND WORDS THAT END IN OIDS AND OLS!

Just kidding, 7GReeny  but I alread knew all that :rofl: and was about to post something similar, but you beat me to it. Thanks


----------



## Rosebud

God, i Love Art!


----------



## Rosebud

I tried to get to read the US Patent...but couldn't get to it....leaves of green.info. org?

We can have live links here now, if you want to post it again 7G.... I sure appreciate you doing this.


----------



## 7greeneyes

here ya go Rose:

http://www.rm3.us/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/US6630507-Hampson-USDHHS-Antioxidants.pdf


----------



## ShOrTbUs

i'd also like to add that anyone interested in producing quality concentrates, tintures, and such should seriously consider buying professional equipment. while i absolutely loved the read, it does leave out quite a bit of info on the subject. for instance, heating cannabis will also destroy quite a bit of the cannabinoids in the process of decarboxilation. BUT when placed under a vacuum you can lower the temps astronomically. delta 9 thc decarbs at 157F, but when placed under a vacuum it decarbs at just 23F. thats right, thc will boil at freezing temps. this process allows you to extract 100% of the cannabinoids available.

at the moment vacuum fractionating and super critical c02 extraction are the best methods available.


----------



## Rosebud

I really wish i understood what you just said Shortbus....

what professional equipment are we thinking about? And vacuum?  I am confused about boiling points. When it says somethings boiling point is 312 degrees, is that when it is ruined? Or that when the cbds/thc etc  is decarbed?


----------



## 7greeneyes

This is meant as a layman introduction to cbd isolation. thc stripping through super critical fluidic extraction is different beast all together.


----------



## lindseyj

Most cannabinoids are not water soluble, therefore they needs to be dissolved in solvent in oder to extract them.The science of cannabis concentrate extraction functions on the solubility of the cannabinoids.


----------



## Kindbud

very interesting had to reread it :cool2:


----------



## TrollMaster5000

Rosebud said:


> Maybe i better start considering conspiracy theory.


i read one that DuPont and plastic and fuel  had something to do with the initial movement to make marijuana illegal  
supposedly it is cheaper to make plastic and fuel from hemp 
and if that process was used then they would have to find another way to dispose of the oil by products they use to make plastic  and that would of raised the cost to produce fuels and oils 
dont remember where i read it but ill look for it
http://www.ozarkia.net/bill/pot/blunderof37.html
http://www.illuminati-news.com/marijuana-conspiracy.htm


----------



## 7greeneyes

Heard the same here, Trollmaster5k


----------



## ston-loc

:stoned: gonna need to read this again sober haha


----------



## greenfriend

You *CANNOT* use heat alone to isolate the cannabinoids and terpenes in cannabis. That is basic organic chem folks. The entire article is entirely **, and doesn't cite a single source to back their claims.

FYI Rosebud, the US govt does not hold a patent on CBD. The Supreme Court has always held that no one may patent a naturally occurring compound.


----------



## 7greeneyes

*@ greenfriend* Then please tell us the proper way to extract these.

You yourself are not citing sources to disprove it.


----------



## greenfriend

7greeneyes said:


> *@ greenfriend* Then please tell us the proper way to extract these.
> 
> You yourself are not citing sources to disprove it.



Citations: any organic chemistry textbook in the world. That article was obviously not written by someone who has taken organic chemistry.

There are a number of organic (and inorganic) solvents that will extract the chemicals in cannabis. Different solvents will produce different chemical profiles (ex. the difference between butane and CO2 extractions). There are thousands of peer-reviewed journal articles detailing organic extraction methods, I am somewhat surprised that people haven't gone beyond the typical solvents currently in use.

However, heat alone will simply decompose most of these compounds.


----------



## 7greeneyes

If you have links to any of these then please do. Do you have any?


----------



## greenfriend

7greeneyes said:


> If you have links to any of these then please do. Do you have any?



heres a couple links. provided that you have the equipment to remove all the solvent after the extraction the list of viable organic solvents goes on and on...chloroform, dichloromethane, diethyl ether, various alkanes, ethanol, light petroleum

The overpressured layer chromatography method is of particular interest because it separates the cannabinoids effectively, allowing you to easily make a pure CBD extraction containing negligible THC

hxxp://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.2042-7158.1973.tb10609.x/pdf

hxxp://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0021967301944814


----------



## 7greeneyes

thanks for those posting links. I'll have to review them.


----------



## 7greeneyes

That first link is just about solvent extraction of cannabinoids from 1972. Not isolation of CBD's.

And that second link required me to join a science journal which I don't have time nor money to. You don't happen to have a membership there where you could repost here do you? That'd be awesome.


----------



## greenfriend

7greeneyes said:


> That first link is just about solvent extraction of cannabinoids from 1972. Not isolation of CBD's.
> 
> And that second link required me to join a science journal which I don't have time nor money to. You don't happen to have a membership there where you could repost here do you? That'd be awesome.



Solvent extractions can be used to extract all cannabinoids, but also to separate individual cannabinoids. Liquid-liquid extraction using a proper phase transfer catalyst can separate CBD from THC and other cannabinoids. 

Just because the article is old doesn't mean the info isn't still useful today, the basic principles of organic chemistry haven't changed in decades.


----------



## 7greeneyes

greenfriend said:


> Solvent extractions can be used to extract all cannabinoids, but also to separate individual cannabinoids. Liquid-liquid extraction using a proper phase transfer catalyst can separate CBD from THC and other cannabinoids.
> 
> Just because the article is old doesn't mean the info isn't still useful today, the basic principles of organic chemistry haven't changed in decades.




But the thing you're missing is the fractionating. I already know solvent extraction, that's old hat to me. Tell me the complete process of cbd isolation. Can you or can you not tell me the step by step process?

Like I stated before, I can't access the other link you posted.


----------



## greenfriend

7greeneyes said:


> But the thing you're missing is the fractionating. I already know solvent extraction, that's old hat to me. Tell me the complete process of cbd isolation. Can you or can you not tell me the step by step process?
> 
> Like I stated before, I can't access the other link you posted.



If solvent extraction is "old hat" to you then you would have understood my previous post. Solvent extraction IS fractionating. 

1) general extraction with organic solvent
2) Liquid-liquid extraction: use a PTC to bring CBD into the aqueous phase; decant organic phase; wash aqueous phase; convert back to organic phase and dehydrate; reextract with organic solvent; remove solvent

This is one fractionating method that is fairly low cost, others involve very expensive equipment (see: GWpharma--->production of Sativex)


----------



## 7greeneyes

right on. closer to an answer. 

When I meant "old hat" I mean I've been armchairing the extraction process because the process was taught to me step by step with what material at what concentrations. 

No need to get your dander up...lol...


----------



## bluegrasser

Im curious if anyone here uses a separation process as mentioned in this old thread to isolate CBD ?


----------

